

Learn Clojure with Project Euler - ochronus
https://ochronus.com/learn-clojure-with-project-euler/

======
platz
Nice tutorial! I like project euler, but there's a point after the first bunch
of problems when you need to learn more about math (such as the chinese
remainder theorem), than you need to learn about the language. That's great
and all, but I think there are other resources to continue your progression
with the language.

If you still like the project euler format, maybe try exercism.io

~~~
ToastyMallows
I agree 100%. I eventually started jumping around to a bunch of different
problems and I found the Monopoly question[0] to be a great source to test
your programming skills that only deals a little with math.

On face value it sounds easy but I tried to implement my solution from a very
high level with objects and interfaces. My thought was that at a later point
I'd like to come back and flesh-out my solution to a full blown monopoly game.
My language of choice at the time was Javascript.

OP, try this problem, it helped me a lot!

[0]:
[https://projecteuler.net/problem=84](https://projecteuler.net/problem=84)

